# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Sole FIsh

## spida

I saw this fish at a LFS in Changi Village... they call it Sole Fish. 

The fish is flat with its eyes on one side. They can stick to the side of the tank. It was in a tank with guppies so I assume its a freshwater fish. They look like the saltwater flat fish that can change its colour to that of the surface they are on.

Looks like a really interesting fish and funny looking. I want to get it but need to find out more about it. Anyone knows where I can find more info about the fish? What they eat, what kind of water etc?

Thanks in advance,
Ida

----------


## kelstorm

saw the same fish at TB ben and Petmart yesterday...

----------


## spilopterus

Cost about $8 at rainbow. Unqiue, my dad would have liked it but it was too expensive. They call it shoe fish, maybe can look for it in a search engine?

----------


## spida

They are selling it at $5 per fish at Changi Village. And for those who are interested in Weather Loaches, they had a couple there.

----------


## BFG

Saw 1 at Propet at Tampines but dunno how much.

----------


## avant

are u sure those were weather loaches that u saw?? how big are they?? how much is it??

----------


## spida

I'm not really sure... they labelled them as weather loaches... they look like loaches, but the colour and pattern look abit different from the pics I've seen.. I don't know perhaps it was some other species. :Smug:

----------


## peterkoh

They are supposed to be delicious and popular as a barbecue seafood dish  :Smile:  It has several close relatives and often found in fishing books as a beach casting fish. I had thought they are saltwater only. Maybe somehow the farms managed to breed and acclimatise them from brackish to freshwater.

----------


## spida

Thanks Peter for the info. You're right it looks like the type that can be eaten and usually saltwater.

I managed to find some info about it... 

They are usually referred to as Freswater Flounders... altho they are tolerant of freshwater, the generally prefer a bit of salt in their water. They eat almost anything including frozen bloodworms.

----------


## cdckjn

I just bought two for try-try, they look like this:
http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fres...Tonguefish.php

Found some more information about this unusual fish
http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/Oddball,%20Flounder.htm

It was lying down there the first day and I try to touch it with a stick but does not move even if another fish touches it but now it is moving and swimming up to the edges of the tank. Very strange fish to have.
For the various sources, I think it is a bottom feeders and east anything - worms, frozen and dried food.

----------


## agong

Nice fish to have. Where u got it from?

----------


## hardric

Super old thread. But are u people talking about the Brazilian Freshwater sole?

http://http://fish.mongabay.com/spec...us_errans.html

----------


## agong

Recently I saw it in a fish shop near clementi mrt de.. near botak Jones.. selling at $4-8.. dunno why the price vary though...

----------

